# Freshwater Tropical Fish Flakes



## GreenyFunkyMonkey (Nov 27, 2012)

I try to feed my fish a diversity of stuff like frozen brine shrimp, or freeze-dried blood worms. But the core of their diet is flake food. There are all sorts of different brands of tropical flake food but I was wondering what should I look for in choosing a brand/type of brand. This might sound dumb, but generally I just ignore the brands that are available at Walmart like Tetra. Any insights would be great.

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Try here Kens Fish - Home of quality tropical fish food and supplies


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The link Ben gave is a wonderful place to search for food.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

That's where I buy all my foods from except for frozen.


----------



## royalspin (Oct 13, 2010)

You might be misinformed about Tetra being a bad fish food.However brands like Wardleys is not good and I would stay clear of it.I tried using it over the years and had several outbreaks of snails.I only bought it because I was poor at the time and it was cheaper than Tetra.You asked how to decide which fish food is best.It varies on what type of fish you have.Tetra is actually a very well respected fish food and has been for many years.What you need to do is look at the nutritional values on the labels and decide whats best for any given fish you have.Most the time the normal tropical Tetra fish flakes are more than fine as a staple food source.I worked in the industry at a tropical fish hatchery and we used Tetra brand all the time in addition to live food depending on the species and they're needs.Hope that helps.If money is no object there are other brands out there that will claim to be better and some may be but for the value Tetra is a good food.It doesn't cloud the water and you wont get a snail outbreak like Wardleys.Good luck .:animated_fish_swimm:fish5::fish10:


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's the truth about prepared foods;
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f4/crude-analysis-prepared-foods-42472.html
Lots of info on many brands of food and some very suprising.
NLS(New Life Spectrum) is one of the best common foods.Azoo also had some highly rated products.
Hit the NLS link on post 1 and then search by ratings on the left(1-6 star and there are no 6 star rated food,4 star food may be easily available).


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

Hmmm I totally surprised, I've used Wardleys for years. Frankly I never noticed any problems. I've had fish live for years and never paid any attention to the fish food. I've had severums, angels, upside down fish, 2 iridescent sharks, a tri color shark, which out grew my 55 gallon tank. Just surprised anyone would have problems with fish food.


----------



## Eden Holbrook (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello 

Like royalspin was saying, you "might" be misinformed on Tetra products; don't judge it because it's sold from Wal Mart 

I used Tetra products all the time, and I am very happy with it. I use Tetra Betta pellets, and my Betta loves them. And it's a "color enhancer" as well, and it really does enhance the fish's color; he is much more bright than when I bought him.

I feed Tropical fish flakes (Tetra as well) to my other fish, and they enjoy it too 

Anyway, I would just do some research and check reviews-- see what other people have to say about the food (whatever brand it may be.)


----------



## royalspin (Oct 13, 2010)

After reading another reply I need to correct something I said.What I meant to say was that it was Hartz that's the worst not Wardleys.Whatever you do steer clear of that garbage.You also might look into making your own foods.There are tons of really great videos on You-tube on how to make your own.I do a little of both.*old dude


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

Well that's a relief. LOL I haven't seen Hartz products in a while. I have to parrots, and there was a big controversy over their bird seed. I stopped using it years ago. 

P.S. You should see my parrot taking a drink of water out of the fish tank, have no idea why she likes it.


----------



## Katiealice (Oct 26, 2013)

Ugh, I see that Hartz stuff at the Dollar store. I can't imagine how bad it would be. 

I use TetraColor Tropical Crisps and none of my fish complain. I don't think Tetra is very bad, I haven't had much issues with it like clouding water, etc.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I use the pro crisp also and although they don't rank well in the NLS link I provided,my fish do love them and have maintained good health.It is a good food and does not cloud water or cause discoloration of water like many flakes.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I like to switch between live, frozen, and flake foods for my fish, to give them a nice variety of nutrients and feeding styles. I've been using Omega One flakes, and everyone seems happy with the food so far. I have the standard tropical and the betta flakes, and while I can't recommend the betta flakes, the standard tropical flake is decent. When I was using it as my primary food, I saw good growth and color in my livebearers. Price was good as well.


----------



## starrysparkle (Aug 4, 2013)

I did a lot of research online and I like the new life spectrum which is the only flake food I give my fish it has garlic already in it which gives fish a natural immunity to various diseases on top of brine shrimp some tubifex worms and veggies ,, all my fish like the occasional zucchini and peas along with my bottom feeders .I found it cheapest on amazon but you can check around ,,,


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I use Ocean Nutrition and have great success with it. I use 6 varieties and mix the left overs for staple food. I also feed live food daily-It's a must. 

I feed my fish each tank a pinch of flake food that can be consumered within 2-3 min. and repeat the process. Smaller fish then get live baby brine shrimp while the big guys get pellets. 

Can anyone provide feedback on Ken's foods?

Don't use Pet Solutions brand foods, no good.


----------

